# Runtime Lizenz von Beckhoff Twincat 3 für Industrie-PC



## Martin L. (2 Januar 2016)

Hallo Profis,
beschäftige mich mit TC3 und möchte mein erstelltes Programm  auch testen, will aber nicht sofort
einen Beckhoff IPC (zB. CP,etc.) kaufen, daher meinen alten Industrie-PC (Win7) nutzen.
Habe nichts brauchbares bei Beckhoff (info.sys) gefunden. Brauch ich dafür eine Runtime
Lizenz von Beckhoff? Was würde eine einfache Lizenz kosten?


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2016)

Hallo Martin,

bei TC3 kannst du zum Testen jede Runtime für 7 Tage freischalten. Nach den 7 Tagen kann das wiederholt werden…
Was die Lizenz kostet kann man so nicht ohne weiteres beantworten, da viel in Module aufgeteilt ist.
Der Einstieg für einfache SPS-Funktionalität dürfte bei ca. 75€ liegen.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Januar 2016)

Hallo Martin,
die Antwort lautet "Ja", die Runtime benötigt eine Lizenz, danit sie läuft. Soweit die "schlechte" Nachricht, die gute Nachricht lautet jedoch, dass die Lizenz Dich für Testzwecke nichts kosten muss, doch der Reihe nach.
Die Entwicklungsumgebung (XAE) ist bei Beckhoff kostenlos und benötigt keine extra Lizenz, für die Runtime  (XAR) wird, je nach Funktionsumfang, eine oder mehrere verschiedene Lizenzen benötigt, für Testzwecke gibt es eine kostenlose Demolizenz. Bei TC2 galt diese für die, ich nenne es mal, Basisruntime 30 Tage, danach musste die Runtime deinstalliert und neu installiert werden. Bei TC3 gilt diese Demolizenz zwar nur 7 Tage, allerdings kann man sich diese selber über die Entwicklungsumgebung neu erzeugen. Sobald das XAE erkennt, dass auf dem Zielsystem eine Lizenz fehlt, bietet es an eine Testlizenz zu erzeugen und einzuspielen. Das ganze ist zum Beispiel sehr praktisch, wenn man eine neue Komponente  (z.B. Temperaturregelung) testen möchte, für die Basisruntime hat man eine Lizenz und die XAE erzeugt für die Zusatzkomponente  eine Testlizenz. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Basisruntime 30 Tage, danach musste die Runtime deinstalliert und neu installiert werden.



Da reichte sogar nur das nochmalige Drüberinstallierern, Einstellungen blieben erhalten.

Finde ich übrigens recht gut gelöst, man kann alles testen, der Aufwand ist nicht zu groß, wenn man ständig damit arbeitet, kauft man sich dann aber doch eine Lizenz, aus Prinzip und/oder weil es irgendwann jeden nervt


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da reichte sogar nur das nochmalige Drüberinstallierern, Einstellungen blieben erhalten.


Danke Ralle, da habe ich wieder etwas gelernt. Bei TC3 ist das allerdings viel praktischer, bei TC2 konnte man ja "nur" eine Demo für die Basisruntime nutzen.



Ralle schrieb:


> ... kauft man sich dann aber doch eine Lizenz, aus Prinzip und/oder weil es irgendwann jeden nervt


Ich glaube das es kaum jemanden gibt der ernsthaft eine Demoversion für eine Produktivanlage einsetzt, so billig kann keine Anlage sein das sich das rechnet.


----------



## Martin L. (2 Januar 2016)

Dank euch allen, werde mir dann mal in Verl eine Runtime Lizenz kaufen.


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Januar 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke Ralle, da habe ich wieder etwas gelernt. Bei TC3 ist das allerdings viel praktischer, bei TC2 konnte man ja "nur" eine Demo für die Basisruntime nutzen.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube das es kaum jemanden gibt der ernsthaft eine Demoversion für eine Produktivanlage einsetzt, so billig kann keine Anlage sein das sich das rechnet.



Du glaubst garnicht was es alles für Sparfüchse gibt.....


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Januar 2016)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Dank euch allen, werde mir dann mal in Verl eine Runtime Lizenz kaufen.


Ich möchte den Jungs und Mädels von Beckhoff ja nicht das Geschäft versauen, aber unser Fazit war eigentlich, dass Du zum Testen keine Lizenz kaufen musst.

Gruß 

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Martin L. (2 Januar 2016)

@Oliver.tonn, danke, mir schon klar, möchte EtherCat Klemmen mit meinem Industrie-PC langfristig testen O.K.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Januar 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht was es alles für Sparfüchse gibt.....


Bei den Anlagen die meine Kunden meistens bauen erreichen die Lizenzkosten noch nicht einmal den Promillebereich der Anschaffungskosten und auch ein kurzzeitiger Ausfall der Anlage wegen einer abgelaufenen Lizenz übersteigt spätestens nach dem 2. oder 3. Mal die Lizenzkosten. 
Allerdings hast Du recht, solche Leute gibt es überall, erstaunlicherweise sind diese Sparfüchse dann jedoch diejenigen, die am lautesten schreien weil sie zu wenig Geld verdienen oder sich über Kinderarbeit und Ausbeutung aufregen, wo sie mit Ihrem Sparfimmel doch selber dafür verantwortlich sind.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Januar 2016)

Martin L. schrieb:


> @Oliver.tonn, danke, mir schon klar, möchte EtherCat Klemmen mit meinem Industrie-PC langfristig testen O.K.


Dann ziehe ich an dieser Stelle den Hut vor Deiner Einstellung. Ich habe schon für mehrere Kunden gearbeitet wo auch Beckhoff-Mitarbeiter mit vor Ort waren und dort wurden auch für längere Tests nur die Testlizenz verwendet.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Knaller (2 Januar 2016)

Moin
Bisher konnte man das Ganze als funktionsfähige Demo installieren mit einer Laufzeit Beschränkung.  Hab ich früher so genutzt.  Ansonsten Codesys direkt installieren geht auch.   Mit 2 Stundenlaufzeit dann neu starten oder Raspberry nehmen und sich für 35€ plus Märchensteuer nehmen.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Januar 2016)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Bisher konnte man das Ganze als funktionsfähige Demo installieren mit einer Laufzeit Beschränkung.



Kann man auch weiterhin,  TC3 läuft für 7 Tage, dann erzeugt die Entwicklungsumgebung eine neue Lizenz. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Martin L. (6 Januar 2016)

@Chräshe
Die Runtime (XAR) für Win CE (embedded) kostet netto 75 €, aber für einen Industrie-PC mit Win7, möchte Beckhoff dafür netto 1.000 € haben. Ich denke die wollen ihre eigenen IPC´s vermarkten!!
Doch schon arg teuer.


----------



## ohm200x (6 Januar 2016)

Moin,



Martin L. schrieb:


> @Chräshe
> Die Runtime (XAR) für Win CE (embedded) kostet netto 75 €, aber für einen Industrie-PC mit Win7, möchte Beckhoff dafür netto 1.000 € haben. Ich denke die wollen ihre eigenen IPC´s vermarkten!!
> Doch schon arg teuer.



Das ihre Hardware preislich gepusht wird ist nachvollziehbar. 
Allerdings sollte man auch bedenken, dass Beckhoff dafür auch Support leistet. Bei ihren Kisten wissen Sie wo es klemmt. Bei nem (theoretisch) beliebigen PC kann das etwas aufwändiger werden. 

(Bisschen andere Baustelle) es gab ne Zeit, da kostete eine Windows Lizenz gut Geld wenn man sie nachträglich kaufte. Bei nem neuen PC war sie meist geschenkt.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Chräshe (6 Januar 2016)

Martin L. schrieb:


> @Chräshe
> Die Runtime (XAR) für Win CE (embedded) kostet netto 75 €, aber für einen Industrie-PC mit Win7, möchte Beckhoff dafür netto 1.000 € haben. Ich denke die wollen ihre eigenen IPC´s vermarkten!!
> Doch schon arg teuer.



Hallo Martin,

ich arbeite selbst fast immer mit den CX5xxx. Daher hab ich das glatt übersehen.
Bei Beckhoff erwartet man halt nicht, dass eine Software so viel kosten kann… 

Verglichen mit der Software von Siemens finde ich das dennoch akzeptabel. Dort zahlst du für die Entwicklungsumgebung und die Runtime.
Zudem muss man das Bugfix in Form von Updates kostenpflichtig nachkaufen. :sb6:

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

